# Black Rhom Feeding Problems



## Rajon "Rhom"do (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently recieved a 13-14" serrasalmus peruvian rhombeus. I threw him in my tank which was already stocked with feeders as the tank was previuosly a predator tank. It seemed like he was just killing off the feeders and leaving them for dead. It was anywhere from 6-10 feeders i was pulling out of the tank daily for about a week. Once majority of them were dead i decided to try fish fillets. Cut them into about 2" squares, at first nothing, then after the 3rd attempt he finally took a single nibble. That was it though. Frustrated, I decided to go with a larger inexpensive live fish. He let it live for a few hours chasing it but everytime he got close he would stop and look at me then cower back to his corner behind the driftwood. I left for about 30 minutes, came back and he had taken a bite out of the fishes tail, (about 3 inches worth of fish). After he decided thats all he wanted, he left it alone to die. Anyone who owns this kind of fish at this size could you let me know how often, and how much you feed them. Also wondering how to get him to eat in front of me. It's sort of like he is scared to eat in front of anybody. Anybody else have this problem? attached is a pic of the big guy


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

My 8" Xingu rhom wouldnt eat in front of me for about 6 months... My solution was using a piece of paperclip (making a U not a hook!) and some fishing line to suspend the piece of fillet (approx 2"x1") a few inches from the bottom. I would leave for 30 or 45 min and remove anything leftover. Eventually he would not care that i was lurking in the shadows, but still wouldnt touch it if i was near the tank. He would also kill just for the fun of it and leave torn up fish everywhere.

Eventually would only accept salmon fillet pieces, and never come out of hiding so i sold it.

My other rhom that I received at the same time, was about 1/2" long... went from eating brine and frozen foods to pellets in a few days. 7 years later his staple is Hikari Gold pellets at the rate of 10-15 a day and he is now 11" or so.

Theres also a chance it could have internal parasites, as they are all wild caught... some people never treat them.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

i had a rhom about 2 years ago and also had the hardest time feeding him. he would only eat when the lights were off and i didnt move fast by the tank. got rid of him after about a year and dont think ill ever get a solitary fish again..... i love shoals


----------



## Rajon "Rhom"do (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Glad it's not just my fish. I guess I'll have to experiment with different ways of feeding.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

What you describe is typical rhom behavior...Especially at that size when they don't need to be fed but maybe once a week, if even that...Let him get used to his environment and acclimated to his surroundings...Personally, I'd wait about a week or so considering he is a full sized adult...then try feeding a perch, tilapia, or cod fillet!...


----------



## Rajon "Rhom"do (Jul 17, 2012)

update: i stayed up a little later than usual last night, so he had his moonlight on longer than normal. I put some tetras in with him and he went crazy for them all night. Guess hes finally used to the tank. Thank goodness!


----------

